# York TM8Y Blower noisy startup



## akramy (Oct 29, 2016)

Just got a York TM8Y furnace installed less than a week ago. Every time it starts, there is a loud noise for about 3 or 4 seconds, then it starts up and works quietly/normally. Is this a known issue for the furnace or should I contact the installers to come back and have them take a look?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 29, 2016)

to House Repair talk and call your installer back out.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 29, 2016)

Probably just a simple adjustment for the installer to make. Call him back.


----------



## akramy (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome and quick responses. Will call him today.


----------

